# Nokia Lumia 800: Wie als I-Netverbindung für PC, Laptop u Ä. nutzen?



## Eco_F83R (24. Dezember 2011)

*Nokia Lumia 800: Wie als I-Netverbindung für PC, Laptop u Ä. nutzen?*

Aloha 

Ich habe hier ein Nokia Lumia 800. Vorher hatte ich ein HTC Wildfire S das ich hin und wieder mal an meinen Laptop angeschlossen hatte
um damit im Netz zu surfen, E-Mails zu checken usw. Das HTC hat mich, sobald ich es an den USB Port angeschlossen habe, gefragt ob
ich es per USB nur laden, als Festplatte nutzen, eine Verbindung Handy -> PC -> Inet oder (das Wichtigste!) die Internetverbindung des
Handys mit meinem PC / Laptop nutzen möchte z.B. weil für den Laptop kein WLan zur Verfügung stand.
Meine Frage lautet nun wie ich dies über das Lumia 800 erreichen kann bzw. ob es überhaupt funktioniert!
Natürlich habe ich mir schon die Bedienungsanleitung durchgelesen  ... nur leider zu dem Thema nichts gefunden das mir irgendwie 
weiterhelfen könnte  (oder habe ich es einfach nur überlesen  )

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## Orka45 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nokia Lumia 800: Wie als I-Netverbindung für PC, Laptop u Ä. nutzen?*

Klar funktioniert das, allerdings ohne USB kabel.
Wenn du bei deinem Handy bei einstellungen unter Internetfreigabe ein Netzwerk einrichtest, kannst du das bei deinem Laptop als Wlan netzwerk auswählen.
das erlauben allerdings nicht alle Handynetzbetreiber.


----------



## mempi (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nokia Lumia 800: Wie als I-Netverbindung für PC, Laptop u Ä. nutzen?*

Es könnte sein, das dein Netzbetreiber das noch nicht freigegeben hat. Aber Microsoft hat angekündigt, das es für alle Handys mit WP7 kommen soll.
Also wenn du den Punkt "Internetfreigabe" noch nicht hast, dann etwas warten. Nokiaspezifische Updates kommen noch im Januar, und Tango (das kommende WP7 Update) steht angeblich auch im Januar für alle bereit.


----------



## Eco_F83R (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nokia Lumia 800: Wie als I-Netverbindung für PC, Laptop u Ä. nutzen?*

Aloha 

Da es sich um ein komplett freies Handy handelt sollte es keine Probleme mit der Freigabe geben. War bei
dem Wilfire S auch ohne Probleme möglich.
Der Punkt "Internetfreigabe" ist trotzdem nicht verfügbar. Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch ob dieser Punkt,
beim nächsten Update, definitiv eingebunden wird oder ob es sich dabei "nur" um Gerüchte handelt!? Gibt
es dazu Quellen? Ich frage, da ich das Handy Online gekauft habe und es zurückgeben würde wenn
die Internetfreigabe nicht kommt.

Gruß,
Eco_F83R

Edit: Was dazu gefunden:
http://netzwerk.nokia.de/tipps-tricks/produkte/b31-nokia-lumia/3805-kein-tethering/


----------

